# Black Exterior Trim



## michaelb73 (Jul 26, 2015)

I am looking for advice on a decent product for the black plastic trim on my car.

I currently have the 'old school' Back to Black product but I find it messy and hard to work with. It does give reasonable results.

I want something that performs well but isn't too expensive as I don't use it that often. 

Advice on application would be appreciated too.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You could try Solution Finish. Really simple to apply, lasts a decent amount of time. Plenty of videos on YouTube regarding application etc.... :thumb:


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Curently on KochChemie Nano Magic Plast Care, one of the best I used. Water beading is impressive, trim is black again, no need to apply after every wash. Highly recommend. It is a clear liquid, I use yellow sponge applicator to apply, all smears on paintwork need to be wiped down stright away before dry. Little goes a long way too.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 for solution finish, but then to keep it black a top coat of car pro Dlux. Or another option is Carbon Collective platinum trim, that’s good as a blackener and protectant all in one.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gtechniq C4 - clean trim with an all purpose cleaner beforhand, quick wipe down with 10% alcohol solution, apply using the applicator provided, enjoy the 'permanent' restored look


----------



## michaelb73 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. 

The Gtechniq and Solution Finish are both very expensive and prohibitive for occasional use I think. 

I was looking at Sonax Extreme Trim Restorer.

Anyone got any experience of that? Seems reasonably priced.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

wojtek_pl said:


> Curently on KochChemie Nano Magic Plast Care, one of the best I used. Water beading is impressive, trim is black again, no need to apply after every wash. Highly recommend. It is a clear liquid, I use yellow sponge applicator to apply, all smears on paintwork need to be wiped down stright away before dry. Little goes a long way too.


Another vote for KC


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I was pointed in the direction of CarPro PERL on here and believe me it is amazing stuff.
The black trim on my car was never bad but shines with this stuff and My Daughters 12 year old Saab was badly faded grey/white but PERL has it back like new again.
It's also great on tyres and even the interior trim.
Oh and it's so economical as it can be diluted to whatever strength suits.

Harry


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG do a bumper and trim restorer and the new version is good and easily available. Not too expensive, especially when Halfords have 20% off or 3 for 2 on AG stuff...


----------

